# What you riding???



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just thought I would post a thread on what your riding this year.Here are some pics of mine and the missus boards.Lets see some other pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

*Board*



laz167 said:


> Just thought I would post a thread on what your riding this year.Here are some pics of mine and the missus boards.Lets see some other pics.


I just got a new Sapient Identity for chrismas.. The exact same as my Profile picture. Its a very nice board with twin tips wich mean the tips have exacly the same amount of flex and are the same size. Overall I really enjoy ridding this board..


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

my new baby. . .


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

My Rossi


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

that koi stomp pad is insane.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks hun, it brings me good luck  here's a pic of my bf's boards


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Im digging the shit out of the wood topsheet on that arbor. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine and my wife's boards...

Arbor Alt (Bamboo top sheet) and Burton Lux (in red)...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=155&ppuser=3043


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=160&cat=500

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=161&cat=500


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Ride theory. bad ass mofo


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

P1080391.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Mines the forum on the left...duno what model, think grudge. The right one is my little brother's prospect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

L to R:
Burton Dom slick 150 w/ last years Ride Rx
Forum Devun Walsh 153 w/ this years Ride Rx
Forum JP Walker 159


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rome Anthem and Rome Design.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachments/general-boa
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...36d1187214788-pics-your-board-2boardsback.jpg
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...alk/35d1187214788-pics-your-board-2boards.jpg

Also, that isn't my stance, I just tossed my boots and bindings onto the board. I ride ducky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have any pics, but I am riding the 07 Rome Crail this year and lovin every minute of it!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

My two boards. Info in sig.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i just bought a whole new set up, all 2008 gear. shaun white boots and board (154), with co2 bindings. i wanted to avoid all burton gear (i was sorta misinformed by the burton hate on this board by some people), but i got such a good deal i couldnt pass it up.

i havent even gotten to ride them yet, and i might not get to for the rest of the season because im so busy :'(


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One of the most bad assed backcountry boards out there. One of a kind, custom NeverSummer Summit splitboard.

MPD was there when I ordered it.
































It's not as pretty as it was when I took these pictures. Rocks will do that...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> It's not as pretty as it was when I took these pictures. Rocks will do that...


still damn sexy IMO


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I just started snowboarding last season on a cheap board, bought a Never Summer Premier with K2 Formula bindings, with my limited knowledge it seems awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont have any self taken pics of my stuff, google helped me out.
Boots: DC Judge










Setup 1: Forum JP Walker w/ Rome Targas


















Setup 2: Option Freeplus w/ Drake Super Sports


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ride DH 155 but burton customs
lib tech jamie lynn phoenix 157 with burton missions


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

*my ride*

my ride is a NS SL 158" with rome targa bindings DC Ghost boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

08 forum youngblood TEAM 154 (of course)
Ride Delta MVMNT bindings with Beta basepads bindings at 15, -15
DC Phase boots, upgrading to the superparks soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

i dont have picures yet ill try to get some tonight.

rome flag 163 with targa bindings and burton ruler boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

08 forum youngblood TEAM 154 (of course)
Ride Delta MVMNT bindings with Beta basepads bindings at 15, -15
DC Phase boots, upgrading to the superparks soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

My solomon prospect 151 with Burton Cartel Bindings



RL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

powershiftz02gt said:


> My solomon prospect 151 with Burton Cartel Bindings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eightball ain't supposed to be at the front of the rack...unless your playing 14.1?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Clink the links in my sig file for pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

sedition said:


> eightball ain't supposed to be at the front of the rack...unless your playing 14.1?



LoL yeah i know. that wasn't set up for a game. Thats just someone who put all the balls together and then put the triangle around all of them. haha i know how to rack the balls. but thats funny i never noticed they were wrong in that picture.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

powershiftz02gt said:


> LoL yeah i know. that wasn't set up for a game. Thats just someone who put all the balls together and then put the triangle around all of them. haha i know how to rack the balls. but thats funny i never noticed they were wrong in that picture.


Snowboarding is fun. However, pool and billiards is where the REAL fun is at. It actully took me a second to realize there was also a snowboard in that pic, becuase the first thing I focused on was the table. hah. Such is perception.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Left to Right:
My All Mountain Freeride: Burton Custom X 156 w/ Burton CO2s
My Girl's Board: Ride Rapture w/ Ride Lxh
My Park Board: Lib-Tech Dark Series w/ Burton P1s


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Illuminati Pentagon 162cm
Illuminati Aegis 160cm


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Karpediem said:


> Illuminati Pentagon 162cm
> Illuminati Aegis 160cm


how do you like those illuminati's? when i was in the market for a board the hybrid conspiracy was in my top choices, but i ended up with a gnu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

here are some of mine. its a bataleon board with burton bindings. if you can tell me anything about this board, or bindings, let me know. im new to the sport, and bought this used.
































before i took all the stickers off...


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

im working on getting the Rome Targa bindings =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Rome Anthem 156 w/Burton Cartels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I realize its not the best board in the world, but it has done me well so far. I plan on getting a 154 rome agent after season.

but here is my 08 153 forum recon wide with 08 black rome targas...


----------

